# SOLVED :Nic has duplicate mac

## plink212

I have installed Gentoo on a Synology NAS 1010+ which is basically just an atom pc with hotswap bays.

however I have a bit of a weird problem in that the nics seem to have the same mac address

```

e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k6-NAPI

e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.0.2-k4

e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999 - 2009 Intel Corporation.

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: (unregistered net_device): Failed to initialize MSI-X interrupts.  Falling back to MSI interrupts.

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: Disabling ASPM L0s 

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:24:1d:16:5b:c5

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: eth0: MAC: 3, PHY: 8, PBA No: ffffff-0ff

e1000e 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

e1000e 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

e1000e 0000:03:00.0: (unregistered net_device): Failed to initialize MSI-X interrupts.  Falling back to MSI interrupts.

e1000e 0000:03:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

e1000e 0000:03:00.0: Disabling ASPM L0s 

e1000e 0000:03:00.0: eth1: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:24:1d:16:5b:c5

e1000e 0000:03:00.0: eth1: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000e 0000:03:00.0: eth1: MAC: 3, PHY: 8, PBA No: ffffff-0ff

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

```

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:1d:16:5b:c5  

          inet addr:172.16.1.77  Bcast:172.16.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:668209 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6022418 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:46896532 (44.7 MiB)  TX bytes:9090050320 (8.4 GiB)

          Interrupt:16 Memory:feae0000-feb00000 

eth1_rena Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:1d:16:5b:c5  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:17 Memory:febe0000-fec00000
```

How can i configure the second nic

Thanks

TimLast edited by plink212 on Wed Feb 09, 2011 5:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

I didn't make it clear why you need different MAC addresses, are both on the same subnet?

You can change MAC address in software, see man ifconfig, it's easy. Or you can change it in hardware, not that easy, involves hacking the BIOS.

----------

## plink212

sorry I don't really need a different mac I just cannot seem to get the second nic to work as it seems to be called eth1_rena and an init script called that doesn't work

```
mail tim # /etc/init.d/net.eth1_rena start

 * Service net.eth1_rena starting

eth1_rena: error fetching interface information: Device not found

eth1_rena: error fetching interface information: Device not found

eth1_rena: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device

eth1_rena: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device

eth1_rena: error fetching interface information: Device not found

eth1_rena: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device

 Configuration not set for eth1_rena - assuming DHCP

dhcpcd[6718]: version 5.2.8 starting

dhcpcd[6718]: eth1_rena: interface not found or invalid                                                                                                                                  [ !! ]

eth1_rena: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device                                                                                                                           [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  net.eth1_rena failed to start

```

----------

## Jaglover

Did you try and edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ?

----------

## plink212

do these not match on the mac address?

this is the current content of it

```
# This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_net_rules

# program, run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single

# line, and change only the value of the NAME= key.

# PCI device 0x8086:0x10d3 (e1000e)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:24:1d:16:5b:c5", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

```

----------

## s4e8

remove these udev rules, and set persistent_net_disable="yes" in /etc/conf.d/udev.

----------

## plink212

excellent that has solved it

Thanks very much

----------

## DiFS

Thanks s4e8. That worked for me too.

----------

